# May 10th 2014 is our day :)



## Kiki1993

Hi everyone! So we were originally going to start a family before we got married but we decided to get married first. What made us certain of this decision is that one our close friends died on Sunday and he had always wanted to come to our wedding and he was gutted that we had to push the date back and now that he is gone it's made us realize
1. We want to get married before a baby
2. That we don't want to run off and get married but to have our friends and family there
3. That it doesn't have to be on our anniversary because we don't want to wait until our anniversary falls on a saturday and by then it would be 2016 and we want OH gran to make it to the wedding and think she will be too ill by then to go!

A bit more background, me and OH have been together since we were 15 im now 19 and OH is 20, when we get married we will have been together 5 years and 5 months! We move out next week into a small 1 bedroom flat and we will save for a deposit for a house once the wedding is paid for!


----------



## Kiki1993

Just sent an email asking for a lovely possible venue to send me a brochure. It's called the Victoria hotel and it is an all inclusive package we want so hopefully it's under 3000 but don't know if thats wishful thinking :blush:


----------



## comotion89

yay!! fingers crossed you get a venue sorted that's a reasonable price :D


----------



## Lauren25

Ohh now exciting!
That sounds like a fab price to me, you can't get anything for that money where I live :(


----------



## Mellie1988

Congrats! Your venue sounds excellent, very good value too! 

We are getting married 2 weeks after you, we have chosen 24th May 2014, we can bride zillas together :lol:

We are currently TTC #3 but will stop if it hasn't happened by December as don't want a too young baby at the wedding, we will try again for a honey moon baby, I'm sooo broody for our third right now, I just hope it happens this month or next!!! 

Anyway good luck on your venue hunting, keep us updated :D 

X


----------



## Kiki1993

Just waiting for the venue to send us the info in the post :flower: And yeah we should be bride zillas together haha! Because my 21st is 3 weeks before the wedding im going to have a combined hen and 21st haha :haha: 
So today we have been looking at new engagement rings because he bought me a temp one when we were 16 which got resized too thin and broke :cry: so we have been looking for a new one :happydance: 
Asked my SIL who use to do hair styling to do my hair for wedding and she agreed so that cuts cost :haha:


----------



## Mellie1988

Combined hen and 21st sounds good! I missed out on my 21st because I was pregnant with DS so I might use that excuse also ;) even though I will actually be 25 by then ( :cry: lol). 

Awwwh will you be choosing the engagement ring yourself then? I chose mine and I love it! 

Yay for cutting costs on hair, my auntie is a hair dresser so i'm going to see if she wants to do my hair and BM hair on the day! Also my mums next door neighbour works for MAC so i'm going to see if she will be able to do my make up for a nice price lol :D 

x


----------



## Kiki1993

Mellie1988 said:


> Combined hen and 21st sounds good! I missed out on my 21st because I was pregnant with DS so I might use that excuse also ;) even though I will actually be 25 by then ( :cry: lol).
> 
> Awwwh will you be choosing the engagement ring yourself then? I chose mine and I love it!
> 
> Yay for cutting costs on hair, my auntie is a hair dresser so i'm going to see if she wants to do my hair and BM hair on the day! Also my mums next door neighbour works for MAC so i'm going to see if she will be able to do my make up for a nice price lol :D
> 
> x

Haha, still use the excuse no one will notice  and yeah i loved the one he picked and basically picked an identical one (he had a say in it) but its a bit different with the stone shape but kept it as a solitaire diamond :thumbup: Here it is :) And OH loves it as well :haha:

https://s7ondemand4.scene7.com/is/image/Signet/6845223?$detail$

Aww thats good i would love to try cut cost on them kinda things the main things i want is a good meal, to look good but still like me :blush: and the photography so i will have memories forever when my mind fails :haha:


----------



## Mellie1988

Awww ur ring is beautiful!! 

Yeah I'm the same as you def need a good photographer, nice meal and venue and a stunning dress haha! 

I can't wait to go dress shopping! Bit worried about if we conceive because I have no idea when I will get chance to dress shop but will cross that bridge when we come to it!! 

X


----------



## Kiki1993

Mellie1988 said:


> Awww ur ring is beautiful!!
> 
> Yeah I'm the same as you def need a good photographer, nice meal and venue and a stunning dress haha!
> 
> I can't wait to go dress shopping! Bit worried about if we conceive because I have no idea when I will get chance to dress shop but will cross that bridge when we come to it!!
> 
> X

Yeah just cross it when you get there haha! I want a ballgow type dress, like corset on top with a little puff at the hips so i look curvy and not fat :haha: Should get that brochure sometime soon but we have an amber weather warning so i doubt postmen will be out haha :haha:


----------



## Kiki1993

Still waiting for this brochure, pretty sure the postman was off today because we have an amber weather warning all day but ill post pics which are on their site, the place is local and ive been in it so it looks the same as the pics here haha:
it's right next to the towns popular night club/bar :haha:
https://www.pbbackoffice.co.uk/victoria/index_htm_files/228.jpg

https://www.pbbackoffice.co.uk/victoria/index_htm_files/229.jpg

https://www.pbbackoffice.co.uk/victoria/index_htm_files/234.jpg

https://www.pbbackoffice.co.uk/victoria/index_htm_files/236.jpg


----------



## Kiki1993

Well the venu brochure arrived today, it is £5,500 for 50 day guests with a 3 course meal, arival drinks, wine with meal, 100 evening guests with a buffet, disco and photography is this a good deal or not? 
It also includes 2 luxary cars, red carpet arrival, master of ceremonies, printed menus, flowers, 3 tier cake, drinks with toast, chair covers, piper, bridal room, cannapes on arrival, balloons for evening reception and a candy buffet? 
Is this a decent deal? x


----------



## Mellie1988

Venue looks lovely hun and it sounds like a very good deal! 

We have the same deal minus the cake, balloons and arrival canapés for £4995 

x


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh and we only get one car....so yes very good deal!! 

x


----------



## Kiki1993

Yes we are now going to have to save save and save some more, if we have half saved for may (a year before date) we can book it :thumbup: we would have to save loads though haha :haha: moving day is tomorrow as well :happydance: so excited :flower: 
Still have packing to do im such a twit! x


----------



## Mellie1988

Yay! The saving is hardd work but it goes by so fast, we started saving in January and now have enough to put down the deposit....off to the bank soon to transfer it from our ISA to my bank account! Eeeek hehe 
Awwh good luck for moving day, is it your first house together, are you renting or have you bought a house?? 


Alsoo....check out my ticker!!! Argh :cloud9: i'm in shock! Found out this morning.... 

x x


----------



## Twinkl3

Congratulations :D

£3000 for all inclusive sounds like a great price! 
Your wedding date is just before ours, we're getting married on the 24th May 2014 :dances: Have you chosen any colour schemes yet?


----------



## Mellie1988

^^ SNAP I'm getting married on the same day as you Twinkl3 :D 

x


----------



## Lauren25

Kiki1993 said:


> Well the venu brochure arrived today, it is £5,500 for 50 day guests with a 3 course meal, arival drinks, wine with meal, 100 evening guests with a buffet, disco and photography is this a good deal or not?
> It also includes 2 luxary cars, red carpet arrival, master of ceremonies, printed menus, flowers, 3 tier cake, drinks with toast, chair covers, piper, bridal room, cannapes on arrival, balloons for evening reception and a candy buffet?
> Is this a decent deal? x

Wow that's a fantastic deal! That's nearly all of the wedding covered for £5500!
We're paying £6000 for civil ceremony, 120 day guests, welcome drink, drink with the meal and then evening food! So I think you'd deal sounds amazing! Our price is cheap aswel, most places are £8000/9000 for none of what's included in yours :)


----------



## comotion89

that more than reasonable !!! we are paying 8000 just for venue and food ! looks like it will cost around 13k , hence the 2015 date yay to may brides I'm on the 30th


----------



## Kiki1993

Mellie1988 said:


> Yay! The saving is hardd work but it goes by so fast, we started saving in January and now have enough to put down the deposit....off to the bank soon to transfer it from our ISA to my bank account! Eeeek hehe
> Awwh good luck for moving day, is it your first house together, are you renting or have you bought a house??
> 
> 
> Alsoo....check out my ticker!!! Argh :cloud9: i'm in shock! Found out this morning....
> 
> x x

It is a rented flat, no way could we ever buy, too risky right now haha! Awww OMG congratulations!!! That's fantastic news! Bet you can't stop smiling! :hugs:



Twinkl3 said:


> Congratulations :D
> 
> £3000 for all inclusive sounds like a great price!
> Your wedding date is just before ours, we're getting married on the 24th May 2014 :dances: Have you chosen any colour schemes yet?

It's £5500 haha, i was hoping it would be 3000 but its 5500 haha :haha: aww thats good! Bridezilla group i think :thumbup: We are thinking red because it is our favourite colour, what are you thinking about colour schemes? x



Lauren25 said:


> Kiki1993 said:
> 
> 
> Well the venu brochure arrived today, it is £5,500 for 50 day guests with a 3 course meal, arival drinks, wine with meal, 100 evening guests with a buffet, disco and photography is this a good deal or not?
> It also includes 2 luxary cars, red carpet arrival, master of ceremonies, printed menus, flowers, 3 tier cake, drinks with toast, chair covers, piper, bridal room, cannapes on arrival, balloons for evening reception and a candy buffet?
> Is this a decent deal? x
> 
> Wow that's a fantastic deal! That's nearly all of the wedding covered for £5500!
> We're paying £6000 for civil ceremony, 120 day guests, welcome drink, drink with the meal and then evening food! So I think you'd deal sounds amazing! Our price is cheap aswel, most places are £8000/9000 for none of what's included in yours :)Click to expand...

Aw seeing that we definitely have a good deal :haha: you must be either loaded or a very good saver :haha: We are going to try save any left over money after bills.rent until may and fingers crossed it will be enough for the deposit :haha: 


comotion89 said:


> that more than reasonable !!! we are paying 8000 just for venue and food ! looks like it will cost around 13k , hence the 2015 date yay to may brides I'm on the 30th

Oh think you would need time to save all that definitely :haha: Good luck saving :thumbup: hopefully we both manage to save loads of pennys :haha:


----------



## Lauren25

Hahaha we are deffo not loaded (i wish) we were planning on getting married 2014 and were just going to save save save but sadly OHs uncle passes away earlier this year but he left OH some money and we both thought he would have wanted nothing more than for us to spend it on the wedding so that's what we've done :) that's what we do put some away each month after bills etc deffo all adds up :)


----------



## Blueberri

Congrats on everything <3


----------

